# High Mileage Sleds



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm looking for a sled to use for ice fishing, and I'm seeing alot of high mileage sleds. Are these sleds still reliable, or are they wore out? Is anyone using a sled with 3,4,5000 miles on them. What wears out on the sled the most? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

my buddy has a zr800 with over 10,000 miles (1998) i would trust it over a new one..

all depends on how the person maintained it...i had a 94 wildcat 700...6k on it when the clutch blew (all orginal) put a new clutch in it and sold it....the sled has gone thru a few owners but i hear it is still running...


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

mikieday said:


> all depends on how the person maintained it.


100%. If its maintained, it will last forever. I have a 97 MXZ 670 with 6000 miles all original. Starts 1st pull every time and is the one my buddies "trys" to beat. I would ride this sled across the UP and wouldn't worry a bit. I hear some of these 670's getting 15k on the motor.

When I tore the clutches apart at 5600 miles, they still looked new. Only needed to replace a $25 bushing, and it was probably ok to run another 2 k or so.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

I have and xlt 600 triple motor with 18000 miles on it (sled basically fell apart after about 15k or so:lol: so I put it in a new chassis). And a buddy has a 600 twin polaris with over 16000. Mine was rebuilt after about 14k though. It absolutely runs like a top, and it only blew then, because the old owner ran it out of oil.

I honestly don't consider 5k to be that many miles on a sled. I mean take a good look and it to make sure it hasn't been beat, but you should do that on any used sled. If you are worried about it, maybe try and buy a compression tester and test compression on any sled that you look at. Might help put you at ease.


Dan


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an arctic cat F7 with about 9000 miles on it and its still in really good shape. It does need a little bit of maintenance once in a while, but that is a lot cheaper than a new sled. You have to look at what kind of machine it is that has the 3000-5000 miles on it to kind of get an idea of how it was ridden. Chances are a 700,800+cc sled was ridden a little harder because they go faster and the people who own them generally get them to go fast and ride hard. If you are looking at a smaller sled 440-500 cc people usually just go pretty easy and trail ride these sleds. You have to take a good look at the person you are getting them from. Take a good look at the sled and a good look at the garage or shed they are storing it in. You can tell who takes care of stuff and who doesn't pretty quickly.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

My 83 yamaha srv has 7200 + miles on it and I would trust it to go anywhere. Depends how it was maintained and ridden. Al :chillin:


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

As everyone else mentioned, you can tell if a machine has been maintained it will be obvious. Higher miles on sleds nowadays is nothing to worry about. There are a few models out there that have had their fair share of problems though. 

What will wear out on sleds with high miles? I would look into replacing the bushings and springs in the clutches, and take a quick look at the rear suspension for egged out holes. Also tracks CAN last a long time but they do wear out and fail. Id pay attention to torn lugs, missing track clips (big sign if was maintained), and just look for rips. You can also expect to put new carbides on the ski's more likely then not they will be worn out.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a 1999 ski doo 600 mxz. It has about 6K miles on it. it runs great. I have run synethic oil in it since day one. They only thing I have had to replace is belts, plugs and slides.


----------

